#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What's your favorite way of traveling?

## Bhavya

Usually, I travel with my family friends or colleagues. So often we choose public transport or hiring vehicles (van / minibus) for our traveling but I love to go on a bikepacking travel with my friends or colleagues. So guys what's your favorite way of traveling? Why?

BackpackingBikepacking

----------

